# [Indiegogo] Etkiina - The cursed Nine



## MainOwl (24. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag!

Ich möchte euch gerne unser Projekt vorstellen und hoffe ihr könnt uns weiter helfen!
Desweiteren möchte ich anmerken das ich sehr selten in deutschen Foren unterwegs bin da das gesamte Team sonst fast nur English spricht.



> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





> *[Wer sind wir]
> *Wir sind ein kleines aber sehr talentiertes und motiviertes Team aus der ganzen Welt.
> Wir haben einen aus Australien, jemanden aus Mallorca, Leute aus Amerika und 2 in Deutschland.
> Ich bin Felicitas Brämer und der Kopf und Gründer dieses Teams und gehöre zum Kernteam.
> ...



Wir haben vor kurzem eine Indiegogo Kampagne gestartet in der es noch jede menge weitere details gibt.
Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr uns unterstützen und es verbreiten könntet!

_Die Rechtschreibung könnte Fehler haben was daran liegt dass ich eine Rechtschreibe schwäche habe._

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/etkiina-the-cursed-nine/x/14199630#/


----------



## MainOwl (27. Mai 2016)

*News!
*Ich hatte jetzt endlich gelegenheit eine IndieDB seite zu erstellen und dort werde ich dann auch den zukünftigen Update kram als erstes Posten!
Sie wird immer aktuell sein und jeder kann folgen!

Dann würde ich gerne darüber sprechen das ich von Nvidia angeschrieben wurde, wir haben noch nichts klares ausgemacht aber ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten!

Bis zur nächsten News und danke fürs herkommen!


----------



## MainOwl (29. Mai 2016)

*News!*
Wir haben jetzt eine weile lang daran gearbeitet irgendwie ein gameplay video auf die Beine zu stellen und waren dabei jetzt endlich erfogreich!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FohCXOfNZbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

